# River Sombrero raft shades - last 2 days for free shipping



## raft3plus (Apr 24, 2004)

For all of you who want a bimini THIS IS THE ONE! Check out cabelas and you'll be back to see jeff in a heartbeat.

Jeff, I would like to build a one-off crazy bimini personalized for my 18ft boat based on your model. MFS and Grand trips need a little shade bro. Please sell me a frame of yours *minus* the cover fabric. Why? I want to get a properly sized frame and takelage, meaning yours, and graft 500 denier pvc on top and around it creating a large tent upon the raft (for rainy on-river camping days). This, along with me making a pvc side for myself with clear plastic inserts to make a tent type structure is what I am aiming be building based on your platform. Gluing that fabric with fasteners etc is easier done than said for my person and will also a lot of fun.

Thank you for deciding to bring your product to market. I would like to buy a frame from you to fit for my purpose and additionally revive old concepts providing food for thought.

.. maybe you can then make a better bimini tent after I make the first round of mistakes?


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

I know a guy in Lead vile that makes custom PVC snowmobile covers. It would be sick to see a PVC tent structure based on your pole structure. Raft3, I like this idea. How cost effective is this. DGO is my old grounds, so shipping is not a problem. I want a movable PVC / Hypalon covering that is easy up and down, yet makes loading and unloading simple. have though about this many times. let me know if I can help in design / mod phase.


----------



## jeffvdgo (Dec 5, 2008)

raft3plus and brendodendo, this is an awesome idea, and I'd love to see it happen! Please keep me posted. We've thought about product extensions which would zip on and off to make sides and a full tent. Hopefully we'll get there at some point in the future.

Unfortunately, I can't sell you the frame alone. It only comes in a kit from the manufacturer. I've looked around on the internet, and frame-only kits are just as expensive (if not more) than buying the whole bimini. That said, the top is a separate piece from the frame, so you could order the sharkskin fabric (least expensive) version and just not mount it on the frame. Keep it as a backup, or better yet, sew some zippers or put some buttons on it to attach your tent pieces. The fabric is waterproof (as is the Sunbrella which is heavy marine canvas). Hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

To follow up on this thought, I just got back from Deso and I bought this product:

Mombasa Outback Insect Shield Mosquito Net - Double at REI.com for the bugs. It didn't quite fit over my 8' bimini, but I was able to attach it to the bimini top from below with clothes pins, which worked quite well. I want a bug net which I could throw over the bimini to clear the bimini straps and reach all the way to the rubber. I contacted Jan at stitchesnstuff to see if she could make something. 

Also, check out this video, maybe someone already made what we all want? YouTube - Saturn Bimini Top Canopy with Removable Tent!


----------

